# 1986 nissan 720 ignition module help



## fromtornashes (Jun 30, 2009)

hey guys, i need help . i have the z24 with the 8 plugs and two coil packs, now attached to the coil packs are a control module of some sort, when i go to get them they ask me if i need the intake or exhaust side, so i cant tell which is which , when you look at the two coil packs its the first one on the left that i need , any help would be appreciated it autozones part number JH108 is for the intake side and JH109 for the exhaust side. so thanks guys


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

oem wires are marked with a "E" or "I" (exhaust/intake) not sure about a/f wires, might take a look


----------

